# FaceTime : Fonctionne en 4G mais pas en WiFi



## MacFreak (7 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux plus passer ou recevoir d'appel en *FaceTime* via le *WiFi* quelque soit l'appareil utilisé: iPhone, iPad où MacBook Pro. FaceTime reste bloqué sur '*Connexion en cours*'. Ces 3 appareils sont équipés de la dernière version d'iOS et d'OS X. Par contre, FaceTime fonctionne très bien en *4G* avec l'iPhone et l'iPad.

J'ai déjà testé plusieurs approches sans succès:

fermeture de la session FaceTime puis réactivation sur les 3 appareils
réinitialisation des réglages réseaux sur les appareils iOS
réinitialisation de la borne wifi 
vérification que les identifiants FaceTime utilisés sur les 3 appareils sont identiques 
vérification que mes correspondants ont bien la dernière version système

Mis à part une restauration complète et une clean install sur tous les appareils, je ne vois plus trop quoi tester.

Quelqu'un voit-il d'autres pistes à essayer?

Merci


----------

